# 19 and struggling with PCOS (Polycystic ovaries syndrome)



## aqsakhan

Hi everyone, i just turned 21 a week ago and i just wanna tell you guys that its been 2 years now since ive been diagnosed with Pcos and ive lost all my hair now, i have facial hair, nipple hair and extreme mood swings that make me go crazy sometimes. i have a 2 cm cyst in my right ovary and im new in canada as an international student and i have no idea what to do, idk how much the doctors are gonna charge me for a check up or for any tests. i get my period really late and the worst part is that my hair thinned so much it just breaks my hair, i can even see my scalp now and my hair used to be till my butt and now its shoulder length cus its so thin i had to chop it all off. i had taken saline for it and now idk what to do, am i gonna go bald?? am i not going to be able to get pregnant? im just 21...


----------



## aqsakhan

aqsakhan said:


> Hi everyone, i just turned 21 a week ago and i just wanna tell you guys that its been 2 years now since ive been diagnosed with Pcos and ive lost all my hair now, i have facial hair, nipple hair and extreme mood swings that make me go crazy sometimes. i have a 2 cm cyst in my right ovary and im new in canada as an international student and i have no idea what to do, idk how much the doctors are gonna charge me for a check up or for any tests. i get my period really late and the worst part is that my hair thinned so much it just breaks my hair, i can even see my scalp now and my hair used to be till my butt and now its shoulder length cus its so thin i had to chop it all off. i had taken saline for it and now idk what to do, am i gonna go bald?? am i not going to be able to get pregnant? im just 21...

breaks my heart*


----------



## Wobbles

Hi 

Welcome to the forum.

I have no experience of PCOS but the symptoms and severity can and will differ between others.

Pop over to the TTC boards where others who can relate will be browsing. I also found this article which might be worth a read:
https://pcoshealthcoach.com/pcos-hair-loss-tips

Your doctor is the best person to discuss your fertility options for a family.

x


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## ToriTami

Welcome! I have PCOS. I also have access body hair and other symptoms. It doesn't mean that you can't get pregnant, it's just harder for us than most other people. Does your campus have a medical center? You can start there as a means to find treatment to ease your symptoms. When you are ready to have a family, it's important to find a gynecologist that specializes in infertility. Good luck!


----------

